# tractor show Hamilton, New Zealand, June 15-18, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

For a bit of down under fun, you might want to see tractors in New Zealand. Here is a link:

http://www.whatsonwhen.com/events/event.asp?/events/~18670.jml


----------

